# Linux twisty puzzle simulators?



## CalebW (Dec 28, 2014)

Are there any good twisty puzzle(cubes, megaminx, gigaminx, etc.) simulators for linux?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't know of any, but that doesn't necessarily mean they don't exist. My simulators IsoCubeSim (in Java) and qcube/qminx (online, in JavaScript) should work on other OSes but I haven't really tested that.


----------



## s3rzz (Dec 29, 2014)

http://pMetro.su/pCubes.zip can't remember if any wine config was needed but pcubes is great.


----------



## CalebW (Jan 21, 2015)

s3rzz said:


> http://pMetro.su/pCubes.zip can't remember if any wine config was needed but pcubes is great.


Thanks, is the source available for that?


----------

